# Where to buy single barcode?



## bdemon (Sep 19, 2007)

There's an online retailer I want to pitch my goods to. Their FAQ says:

"All Suppliers should be registered with the UCC (Uniform Code Council).
All Suppliers should be applying the “UPC-A” barcode type to each item. UPC-A symbols have 10 digits plus two overhead digits.
Size should be 4.5cm x 3.5cm."

Being registered with the UCC...does that mean I have to do that $700-800 initial registration? Because I just wanted to get a barcode for one product and see how well it sold--assuming they picked it up.

Which leads to my other question, any advice on where to buy a single barcode? I found a website that's something like $80 bucks for one, but I like checking out references before diving into the first site Google spits out.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

If you are going to be offering more than 1 size and/or color, you're going to need a separate bar code for each size/color.

Which means if you're offering sizes small through 2XL, then you'll need 5 bar codes. Then if you're offering those 5 sizes in 2 colors, then you'll need 10 bar codes, 1 for each size in each color.

If they won't accept code39 and insist on you using registered UPC codes, then you're much better off joining the council if you're going to have a few sizes and more than 1 color.

It beats paying $80 for each code that you'll need. If you join the council, you get unlimited codes.


----------



## bdemon (Sep 19, 2007)

Yeah, makes sense, but I'm not pitching the shirts just yet, I'm pitching one of my guitar posters, since they seem to be selling better (on Printmojo, anyway). If I get my foot into enough doors, I suspect the membership thing would make sense later. Right now I need one barcode.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I see. Makes sense.

Well, then I would just make sure you get a good deal. I've seen single bar codes range from about $35 to $100.

I would investigate the company to make sure that they are selling unique codes. I've heard stories about some companies selling codes that are already in use.


----------



## DSGRAPHITA (May 15, 2008)

You can certainly order bar codes for under $100... it's registering a Universal Product Code (UPC) that is expensive - if you need a unique UPC code that will work for all US retailers, it must be registered (that way your code is Unique to you) That is the more expensive part of the equation.


----------



## Sheila1978 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thought this might help here...I just posted exactly the same msg on a similar thread in this forum-
www.t-shirtforums.com/business-finance/t38041.html#post411134. 

----------------------------------------------

Guys,
The cost of upc code varies from $30 to $100 and off late I have also seen resellers selling upc bar codes for $3.99!!! However, be very careful during the selection process since most of them have either some type of annual fees, hidden fees etc. Many of them also sell used upc codes (which means that they were using the same code for some other product) but now re-issuing the codes - this could get you in SERIOUS trouble!!
I recommend a site called www.upccode.net that charges $89/upc code but are very very professional with their service. They do a great job in explaining the pros and cons of buy upc codes from GS1 vs. resellers like them selves and why some resellers can afford to sell them cheap and low. 
I require these single barcodes frequently (every 2-3 months) from all my research I am came to the conclusion that www.upccode.net is my best bet.


----------



## katherine123 (Mar 26, 2009)

So what actually are the various applications in which a bar code is required? Is it only for retail?


----------



## biancasummers (Mar 30, 2009)

You definitely need UPC codes when you explode into the retail scene.

Even for Amazon you need bar codes. If you are ever planning on it, here is a tested source for them-
http://www.upccode.net/amazon.php


----------



## Michael.Tees (Sep 22, 2009)

I'd avoid registering with the UCC (now called GS1) at all costs. It's a worldwide company, privately owned (someones making a killing). It's way too expensive for the average t-shirt maker. Unlimited barcodes cost around $9K's. 100 barcodes cost $750 + yearly $150 renewal.

I just can't afford their prices so I went with
a highly recommended company called Quality UPC. http://www.qualityupc.com I bought 25 upc codes for my tees and it was really simple. $19 a barcode.
I've had business acquaintences recommend them to me and I found their website on an Amazon Reseller forum.


----------



## danny rough (Apr 28, 2013)

hi , buddy, you can just download a barcode generator to create barcodes by yourself . you need not to look for the stores which sell barcodes . all right、 goodluck!


----------



## cindy313 (Nov 28, 2013)

does it the same way to barcode printed on paper ?
http://www.keepautomation.com/guide/dotnet_barcode_generator.html


----------



## cindy313 (Nov 28, 2013)

danny rough said:


> hi , buddy, you can just download a barcode generator to create barcodes by yourself . you need not to look for the stores which sell barcodes . all right、 goodluck!


does it the same with barcode printed on paper


----------



## AAE (Jul 18, 2008)

This is great stuff!


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

But the barcode generator will not generate the first section of the code that specifies which company it comes from, will it? Which is why the OP finds that the retailer wants a UPC code. That way, it won't interfere with any other bar codes they have in their system, because the UPC codes are allocated.

From what I understand, the UPC codes you can buy will point to the seller of the codes, as opposed to you as a company or brand...... Not really a bad thing when you are small, and just starting, anyway.


----------

